# New to me Powermax 6000



## GPzEric (Aug 1, 2017)

We had the winter from **** here last year, 72" of snow. So last weekend when I saw a Toro snowblower that looked new I went ahead and bought it.

It's a Powermax 6000, made in 2005, that his friends Dad had bought new and paid Ace Hardware $1100 for, seldom used it, and it still has a few prongs on the tires.

I paid $400 for it, poured fresh premix in it, and it runs perfect.

Since the auger doesn't even have worn paint on it, I'm not worried about repairing it, but is there anything I should keep an eye out for on this model?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am not up speed on those machines. there was a guy around here that would have paid a king's ransom to have what you got for 400.00. looks brand new so just try it out when it snows. and let the masses here know the score on that 1. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## GPzEric (Aug 1, 2017)

At the risk of reviving a zombie thread, we just now finished up Winter, and we set a record for snow here - like 110 inches.

We were 5th most snow in the USA, only getting beat out by Upstate NY.

How did the Powermax 6000 do? It was a lifesaver.

On the days with light snow, the old reliable CCR3000 did the job fast and clean.

When it dumped 20” on us, I’d uncover the 6000 and it was an animal. One night It pounded us, and I did my cleaning, and three neighbors driveways too. I only wish it had a bigger tank, as it loves premix. I ran the STIHL Ultra 2 cycle mix, that has almost zero smoke and ash.

One night I was finishing up, and the snowplow came by, and I waved at him and waited, and the fresh berm he left in front of the driveways were 2’ tall, but fresh and not frozen.

I kicked it into 2nd gear, and took 1/3 of it at a time, and blew it onto the lawns. I did half a city block on both sides. The neighbors all thanked me for saving them the backbreaking work.

It’s a terrific machine, and the big 2 cycle engine has more than enough power, and never let me down.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

the 6000, aka the TE726 I think, is the most unique modern snowblower out there and you have a nice one 

Congrats!

looks like a nice 1981 (pre Uni-Trak) GPZ too

.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Nice find. I have never seen one of those machines, would be nice to have a 2 cycle without so much smoke and smell.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Great to hear this - and I agree. That big two stroke is an absolute monster - it just digs in (loudly) and eats all the snow in its path. I cant even think of a time I've felt mine bog down all that significantly - and I can't say that about my rejetted GX270 on the HSS928. My favorite part about it is the complete lack of maintenance needed on the engine - just run the gas out each year and it starts up next year first pull. No messy oil changes!




GPzEric said:


> At the risk of reviving a zombie thread, we just now finished up Winter, and we set a record for snow here - like 110 inches.
> 
> We were 5th most snow in the USA, only getting beat out by Upstate NY.
> 
> ...


----------

